# Wakü Update !



## Dr.House (17. April 2008)

*Wakü Update !*

Nachdem ich auf SLI mit zwei GT 512 und XFX 680i LT umgerüstet habe,steht schon die nächste Action an.

1. Mein Board kriegt einen NB-Wakühler spendiert(damit es endlich ruhe gibt und die Hitze unter kontrolle ist.) Siehe Bild unten.
2. Meine Laing Pro kommt auch unter dem Hammer und wird zu Laing Ultra umgelötet !   (Davon gibt es auch dann Bilder.)
3. Einen Temp-Fühler mit Anzeige kommt auch in den Kreislauf um die Wassertemp im Auge zu behalten. Den hier ->http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...t-Display.html

Edit: Sorry ,hatte das Foto vom EK vergessen .


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

1: Darf man fragen, welches Bild bzw. welcher Kühler gemeint ist? 
2: Wenn du die Lautstärke aushältst ^^ Power hast du dann aber mehr als genug. 
3: Der Temp-Fühler ist gut, den habe ich auch. 

mfg

Mr.Pyro

P.S: Fotos


----------



## Dr.House (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Jetzt ist alles fertig und das Ergebnis gefällt mir.

Den neuen NB-Kühler von Ek habe ich schnell drauf getan und verschraubt. Kein Problem.

Dann war meine Laing dran---> löten,löten. Schnel auseinander gebaut und die richtige Stelle gefunden. Es war nicht leicht die beiden Lötpunkte zusammenzulöten,da ich nur einen Induktions-Lötkolben von Lidl da hatte. Aber das war auch schnell erledigt. Jetzt habe ich eine Laing Ultra-siehe Screenshot unten. Geil.

*Problem 1*
Dann musste ich die Schläuche verlegen und den Temp-Sensor integrieren. Da ich dicke Schläuche habe 11,2/16 mm und der Sensor für 8/10mm Schläuche gedacht ist,musste ich basteln. Hab einfach den Schlauch übers Gewinde gezoggen und mit nem Kabelbinder festgemacht. Dann kamm die Erläuchtung-es tropfte genau an dieser Stelle-die Kabelbinder waren wohl nicht fest genug. Habe eben Schlauchschellen gekauft und montiert-alles ist dicht.

*Problem 2
*
Das Verbindungsstück Schlauch zw. CPU und NB war zu kurz und hatte sofort einen Knick. Habe erstmal mit nem kürzeren Stück probiert,aber nix. Beim dritten Versuch habe ich ein längeres Stück genommen und jetzt passt es .

Wenn ich der Temp-Anzeige von Everest glauben kann,ist mein NB jetzt 20-25 °C kühler als vorher und lautlos.


----------



## Dr.House (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Welche Lautstärke ?   Hab schon öfters mal geschrieben,das meine Laing lautlos ist. Nach dem Mod ist es auch nicht anders geworden. Die hat aber Power. Das hat man beim Befüllen gemerkt.

Ich weiß nicht wieso eure Pumpen so laut sind,ich höre meine gar nicht,nicht mal summen.


----------



## smaXer (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

schicke Bilder 

Der Begriff "laut" oder "störend" ist stark dehnbar , so empfinde ich den  Aero Lüfter den du verwendest als störend laut, im 12 V Betrieb. Erst im 5V Betrieb gibt der Quälgeist Ruhe .
Natürlich kommt es auch immer darauf an wo der PC stationiert ist , bei mir steht auf meinem Schreibtisch ca 20 cm rechts von mir, an der Wand .


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Schicker Kühler. 
Aber meinst du das ernst, dass du dein Laing nicht hörst? Mich treibt meine Eheim 1046 ja schon in den Wahnsinn, wenn sie nicht in 3 cm Schaumstoff eingepackt ist.  Wie hast du deine Pumpe denn angebracht?
Und wie schnell laufen denn deine Lüfter?

mfg

Mr.Pyro

P.S: nach Festplattenentkopplung und/oder -Dämmung frage ich besser garnicht erst. ^^

EDIT: Läuft der Quälgeist auf der SB etwa auch noch? ^^


----------



## xQlusive (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

stimmt da kann man nur raten, lüfter ab, und zur not leisen 80er mit kabelbindern drüber, sieht man ja nicht, da du kein Window hast


----------



## Dr.House (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Der SB-Quirl ist noch drauf,aber auf 75% geregelt und ziemlich ruhig.

Zum Thema Laing. Ich hatte die Pumpe nach dem Befüllen erstmal 2 Stunden laufen lassen und in der Zeit habe ich die restliche Hardware eingebaut. Also war nur die Pumpe allein im Betrieb ohne Lüfter oder sonstiges. Lautlos!!! -ich konnte das Wasser in den Schläuchen hören als noch Luftbläschen drin waren. Dass die Pumpe läuft wusste ich nur,weil das Wasser in Bewegung war.

Wer mir nicht glaubt wegen der Lautstärke kann mich gerne besuchen und sich selbst überzeugen.

Entkoppelt habe ich meine Pumpe mit dem Set hier:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...r-Laing-Aufsatz-Entkopplungsset-4-Puffer.html
Die steht auf dem Gehäuseboden. 

Bei mir laufen alle Lüfter auf 12 Volt. 1 x 140mm hinten und 3 x 120mm aufm Radi vorne. Und der PC steht neben mir unterm Schreibtisch.(Power ist mir wichtiger als Silence )

Habe gestern Kaffee auf meine Tastatur verschüttelt und heute lief sie ganz normal. Dann hatte ich ständig Bluescreens und Probleme mit Vista. Hab jetzt meine alte PS-2 Tastatur rausgeholt. Alles wieder okay.


----------



## Dr.House (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Als nächstes sind die beiden Grakas dran mit Wasser gekühlt zu werden. 

Werde diesen Kühler drauf 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ce-6800-7800-7900---ATI-1800-X1800-X1900.html
+ VRAM-Minikühler.

Einzigstes Problem-es wird schwer mit den dicken Schläuchen alles zu verbinden wegen der Biegeradien und Knicks.  Mal schauen. Lass mir was einfallen.

Dann kommt die Frage: reicht überhaupt ein 360er Radi für CPU,NB und 2 Grakas ?   Ich denke ja aber dann alles wärmer.


----------



## xQlusive (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

mh zur not rüstest du nen 120er im hinteren bereich ein.... nur ist dann die frage, ob die wärme im case nicht zu warm wird...

aber sieht schon mal verdammt gut aus, vorallem gefällt mir die selbstgemachte unterteilung des gehäuses. TOP! würde mir auch gerne demnächst ne wakü zulegen, doch vorher neues case...


----------



## Dr.House (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

@xQlusive

Danke. Wie läuft das neue Board ?  Hast du weiter OCed ?
Beim Gehäuse kann ich dir mein Sharkoon Rebel 12 für 75 empfehlen. Die Unterteilung vom Case lässt sich leicht machen und ein 360er Radi passt super rein.

Im Gehäuse wird es schon warm. Beide Grakas pusten alles rein und nicht raus. Unter Last sind es schon gerne 70°C bzw. die Luft davon. Mit Wasser gekühlt wäre nicht so warm im Case,da die Wärme wegtransportier wird.


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Was hast du denn für einen Radiator und welche Lüfter sind drauf? (Welche Drehzahl?)
Was würdest du dir denn willens sein an Drehzahlen zuzumuten?

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## Dr.House (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Hab denn hier : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p478_MagiCool-XTREME-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html

und die hier x 3   :http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-XPF-120BL-3-Fach-Bundle--3xL-fterpaket-.html

laufen auf 1400 U/min und sind ziemlich leise.     

Stärkere Lüfter werden aber glaube ich nicht viel bringen,außer Krach.


----------



## xQlusive (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

mh das board läuft super danke der nachfrage, aber richtiges oc kommt erst zum wochenende, da bekomme ich den neuen ram... weil meine take ms wollen nicht so hoch^^

naja mal sehen, weil ne komplette wakü inklusive case sind ja schon wieder gut ne ivestition von > 300.... und soviel geld hab ich nicht grade über^^


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Das sollte dein System doch packen können, vor allem bei den hohen Drehzahlen.
Bei welcher Spannung hast du denn die CPU laufen? Die Grakas sind auf Default-Spannung?
Zumal du ja nur die GPUs an sich mit Wasser kühlst, das spart nochmals einige Watt. 

mfg

Mr.Pyro

P.S: Hast du eine Systemvorstellung? Dann kann man sich ein besseres Bild von deinem System machen.


----------



## Dr.House (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Du musst ja nicht alles auf einmal kaufen.  Erstmal Case und wenn Geld da ist stückweise Wakü.

Ach ja hab vergessen,dass du auf deine Mushkins wartest um Gas zu geben.




Außerdem lässt sich mit Rivatüner nur der Lüfter der einen Karte steuern. (untere)

Beim Booten dreht die Untere mit 100%   und die Andere mit 0% (Lüfter ist ganz aus) erst bei Vista-Ladebalken schalten beide auf Auto-30%.


----------



## der8auer (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Schöne Arbeit bisher 

Weiter so


----------



## xQlusive (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

joa, dann mal sehen mir reicht erstmal 333mhz, dann stell ich multi runter auf 10, das macht dann 3,3Ghz aber eigentlich reichen 2,93 für 24/7 ...

mein problem ist momentan, das ich keinen gehäuse lüfter habe^^ und den cpu kühler:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=218537&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Cooling&l2=CPU-K%C3%BChler

naja der einzige lüfter ist der 120er aus meinem NT, naja ich denke mal kaufe mir erst nen dualen oder tripel radi, und dann das case.. lass den solange extern stehen.. 

achja der cpu kühler ist übrigends voll sein geld wert^^ hat sogar ne retention plate, dadurch sitzt er relativ fest, hat eigenständig die Wlp gut verteilst, und schafft ohne copper Kern sogar bessere temperaturen als der intel boxed... und ist leiser^^


----------



## Dr.House (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Danke der8auer.  Besonders stolz bin ich auf meine Laing @ Ultra .   Greez


----------



## Dr.House (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

So jetzt wo ich fertig bin,will ich doch weiter machen. Deswegen

Jetzt sind die Grakas dran. Da wollte ich die Only-GPU-Kühler nehmen,aber kann mich nicht entscheiden zw. den Beiden hier:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ce-6800-7800-7900---ATI-1800-X1800-X1900.html
und 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1463_Zern-GPU-Wak-Rev--2.html

Hab schon Fotos von ner GT mit dem Zern drauf gesehen und er passt,weiß aber nicht, ob der XSPC auch passt.

Momentan habe ich CPU und NB unter Wasser und die Temps sind schon um 2°C gestiegen ~25°C  Wassertemp. Wird denn mein Tripple Radi noch reichen ?  Glaube kaum,wenn man gute Temps haben will.
Hab an einem 120er Radi zusätzlich gedacht,aber der passt nicht so recht.

Für die Speichersteine wollte ich diese hier bestellen:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...r/Zalman-VGA-Ram-Heatsinks-ZM-RHS1::1938.html
und zwar 3 mal. Ein Set noch für Spawas und so. Sind die Okay ?

Was haltet ihr davon wenn ich mir für die Grakas 2 verschiedene Kühler hole ?(die von oben jeweils)

Muss bei Aquatuning und Caseking bestellen(lässt sich nicht vermeiden),desswegen bin ich flexibel.


----------



## TheFurious (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Moin House!!! Coole Arbeit. Gefällt mir. Besonder die dicken Schläuche (mal kucken ob ich die bei nächsten Umbau auch bei mir installieren werde. Frage: Warum möchtest Du only GPU-Kühler? Die komletten sehen doch wesentlich besser aus?


----------



## Dr.House (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Die kompletten sind aber doppelt so teuer.  2 x 79,90 = knapp 160  nur für Kühler. Mal gucken.


----------



## Dr.House (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

So, es ist bald soweit,dass ich wieder mal was basteln und updaten kann.

Meine Grakas kriegen Only GPU-Kühler spendiert und da kommt noch ein zweiter 360er Radi-GT Stealth dazu. Der Radi kommt oben drauf,aber nicht auf Abstandshalter,sondern wird der Deckel aufgeschnitten und der Radi direkt draufgeschraubt und die Lüfter noch drauf(saugend). So wird die Luft ausm Gehäuse rausgesaugt durch den Deckel,bzw. Radi.

Morgen kommt noch die Lieferung von Aquatuning,dann hätte ich alles.

das unten ist bestellt


----------



## xQlusive (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

bin mal gespannt, wie die Temperaturen so aussehen werden, da ja dann 3 weitere 120er Lüfter die Warme Luft aus deinem Gehäuse saugen 

bloß wie sieht es mit den Graka ram aus, du hast ja einen ziemligen Luftsog nach oben, und ob die Untere Graka dann noch soviel abbekommen ... mh bin wie gesagt gespannt =D


----------



## Dr.House (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Für die Rams habe ich mir auch was überlegt. Ein 140er Lüfter kommt hinter den beiden Grakas und wird sie nochmal belüften.


----------



## Dr.House (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

*Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack !
*
Mein Corsair TX 750 Watt-NT ist da. Siehe Unten Hab es nicht eingebaut da ich den Rechner in etwa 2 Tagen remoddeln will.

*Verhleich* zw. *altem BeQuiet 450      u  neuem Corsair TX750

                IDLE            281 Watt                        278 Watt
                3DMark       448 Watt                        440 Watt
                Prime95     411 Watt                        397 Watt 
                PC-Aus       27 Watt                           41 Watt        

*Fazit: Das Corsair ist bißl sparsamer im Betrieb,aber bei PC-Aus ganze 14 Watt mehr. Gutes solides NT und ganz leise dank 140mm Lüfter.

Meine Wakü Teile sind noch nicht alle da. GLS hat mich heute nicht angetroffen und muss ich morgen im Shop abholen.

Der zweite 360er Radi GT Stealth ist schon da (Foto) und mit Loonis bestück.

War heute im Baumarkt und habe mir auch Schleifpapier und Politur zum Prozzi-IHS Schleifen geholt. Mein Quad hat 8°C Unterschied zw. den Kernen. Mal gucken was das bringt.


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Schaut schon gut aus 
Wie sind die Loonies eigentlich? Laut, leise, förderstark.


----------



## Dr.House (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Die Loonies sind ganz leise und fördern für die Drehzahl ganz gut.


----------



## Ace (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Der Radi sieht aus wie meiner


----------



## Dr.House (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

@Ace  
Der Radi ist super. Danke

Hab die eine Graka fast fertig auf Wakü umgerüstet,um zu gucken ob alles passt.  Bilder gibt es unten.

Sieht soweit alles gut aus.

Zweite Karte und Gehäuse umbauen mach ich erst am Montag.


----------



## Thunder (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

aber meinste die speicherkühler reichen aus????


----------



## Dr.House (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Sollte reichen. Dahinter steht dann auch noch ein 140er Lüfter extra dafür.

Werde morgen mit nur einer Graka ausprobieren ob das okay ist.


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

mit luftstrom sollte das für ram locker reichen.
was hat dich das set nu insg. gekostet?


----------



## Dr.House (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

2 x Zern-Only-GPU-Kühler    -40
3 x Zalman Ram-Kühler        -16,50

Also-zusammen 56,50 mit Versand 60  ,dafür kriegst du nicht mal einen komplett-Graka-Kühler.

Werde gleich nur eine Graka mit wakü im Kreislauf einbauen und mal testen.


----------



## Thunder (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

bin mal gespannt wie die temps sind


----------



## Dr.House (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Habe gerade die erste Karte mit dem Kühler eingebaut um zu checken wie gut die Kühlung ist.

GPU-Temp  -IDLE -37°C   und  Last- 41°C . Die Kühler sind genial !

30°C-Wassertemp  bei 27°C im Raum,habe ne Dachwohnung und ist sehr heiß hier.

Die Rams werden lauwarm,dank des 140er Lüfters dahinter.

Die große Aktion steht noch bevor. Alles muss raus ausm Case und der zweite 360er Radi muss Platz in dem Deckel finden und noch die Zweite Graka natürlich.

Rest kommt erst morgen. Heute wird gegrillt ! Aber keine Hardware!


----------



## Thunder (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

klasse werte,besser bekomm ich es mit dem EK auch nich hin


----------



## Dr.House (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Musste noch die Auflagefläche vom Kühler noch mit 600er und 1000er Schleifpaipier glatt schleifen. War mir nicht glatt genug.

Außerdem musste ich die Bohrungen im PCB für die Kühlerschrauben noch um 1mm aufbohren,waren zuklein. Desswegen hab ich erst eine graka eingebaut um zu gucken ob ich sie net geschrottet habe mit dem Bohrer,aber alles okay.

Welche Temps hast du den an der GT mit dem Komplettkühler ?


----------



## xQlusive (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

nur so als info:
habe ne eah3850 top 512mb gddr3 von asus, auf der sind standardmäßig keine ramkühler verbaut...
drauf sind hyinx gddr3 chips mit 0,8ns zugriffszeit, und habe sie auf 2,2GHz also 1,1 Ghz realramtakt übertaktet.. (standardmäßig hatten die 950mhz. Naja also mit dem Rams hatte ich schon vorher bei dir nicht so das problem gesehn  aber mal sehen, dr.  house denkst du ich kann 2 3850er bei nem tripel oder dual radi mit einbiden bei nen dual core? weil die 3850er werden viel weniger warm wie die 8800gt, und dual core auch weniger als nen quad core...


----------



## Dr.House (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Ein Tripple Radi würde bei dir reichen.  Bei mir  vllt auch,aber ich will die niedrigsten Temps halt.


----------



## Thunder (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Im Idle hab ich auch 37C° last 41-42C° 

Takte: Core @ 720 MEM @ 1020 Shader @ 1730


----------



## Dr.House (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Meine machte vorher nur 695 Core und jetzt 720.  Speicher noch nicht getestet.

Die zweite Karte geht viel besser. Die macht unter Luft-740 Core.   Mit Wasser bestimmt noch mehr,aber bei SLI bestimmt die langsamere das Tempo.

ich muss glaube ich mal die langsame irgendwie modden. Mal sehen.

Mein Q6600 hat unter Last 8°C Unterschied zw. den Kernen,deswegen werde ich den vllt morgen schleifen. Mal gucken wie der Abdruck von dem EK aussieht.


----------



## Thunder (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

8 Grad ist aber ne menge....


----------



## Dr.House (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

ja weiß ich deswegen werde ich die IHS wahrscheinlich schleifen.

Mal gucken was das bringt.


----------



## Thunder (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

davon lass ich lieber die finger  naja bei mir sind die ja eh nur max. 4 Grad ausseinander


----------



## Dr.House (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Ich habe jetzt auch die zweite Karte auf Wasser umgebaut.

Und den Quirl auf der SB hab ich auch in Rente geschickt. Der drehte auf 80% immer noch mit 4300 U/min und war das lauteste im System,obwohl ich 3x120mm Lüfter und 2x140mm Lüfter laufen habe.

Ich habe einfach den Standardkühler von der NB ohne Lüfter genommen. Er passt ganz genau und ist größer als der SB-Kühler und sollte passiv ausreichen. Da passt sogar die Graka problemlos drüber(schon getestet)
Siehe Fotos unten. Beide Grakas sind auch schon drauf und ich werde sie so aufm Mobo verschlauchen und dann alles zusammen ins Gehäuse rein.


----------



## Fifadoc (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

sieht schick aus, hoffe es läuft auch alles gut


----------



## Thunder (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

willste die SB denn auch noch unter wasser setzen???


----------



## xQlusive (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

warum sollte er das tun, kostet nur Schlauchlänge und könnte den Durchfluss schlechtermachen... Bei 3x120er und 2x140er reicht doch nen passiv kühlkörper...

Thunder du weißt schon was die SB so macht, die wird bestimmt nicht sooo warm..


----------



## Thunder (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

klar weis ich was die macht  sieht aber besser aus , ausserdem glaub das die ek kühler nich so ark bremsen.


----------



## Dr.House (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

So die SB wird nicht wassergekühlt,weil das nicht nötig ist und keinen Sinn macht,nur Stress mit den dicken Schläuchen und Platzmangel. Der SB-Kühler war mir nur zu laut auf dauer und passiv wird er auch überleben denke ich.

Der Rest ist soweit fertig,zweite Radi im Deckel eingebaut und die Grakas und alles fertig verschlaucht. Muss nur noch alles noch miteinbauen,HDD´s , Kabel verlegen und das System befüllen und natürlich das Chaos zuhause aufräumen.

Morgen Abend gibt es Final-Bilder und ich hoffe dass noch alles funzt.


----------



## Thunder (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Ich bin seher gespannt wie das mit dem zweiten triple aussieht eher gesagt wie es mit dem platz aussieht


----------



## Dr.House (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Es ist alles fertig. Und der Rechner läuft wieder. Bei 26°C im Zimmer habe ich gerade Wassertemp von 31°C.(anzeige vor dem Radi,sprich aufgeheizt).

Der SB-Kühler ,der als passiv Variante von der NB ist,wird ziemlich heiß-das habe ich nicht erwartet. Mal schauen.

Fotos gibt es gleich im Anschluß.


----------



## Dr.House (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Da sind die Fotos. !


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

schick schick. "klebt" dein radi oben auf dem gehäuse oder ist da ein kleiner schlitz, den man nicht sieht, damit die luft auch entweichen kann?


----------



## Dr.House (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Und noch mehr Fotos.

Auf dem SB-Kühler habe ich noch 2 Zalman Ram-Kühler draufgeklebt,die übrig blieben um die Kühlung zu verbessern.  
Man sieht an dem Kabelsalat,dass ich noch nicht ganz fertig bin. Die 3 Lüfter vom zweiten Radi habe ich mit kabelverlängerungen ans Mobo angeschloßen damit die laufen. Ich hole mir gleich noch ne zweite Lüftersteuerung um die Lüfter ordentlich zu verkabeln und regeln. Ist erstlam die Hälfte provisorisch angeschloßen,wollte nur gucken ob der Rechner überhaupt läuft deswegen.

Noch mehr Fotos gibt es heute Abend wenn alles ordentlich ist.


----------



## Dr.House (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Der  Radi oben ist nicht geklebt,nur draufgeschraubt,das reicht. Nicht wirklich abgedichtet,kleine Schlitze sind dabei.


----------



## der8auer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Sieht sehr ordentlich aus, dein System  Gefällt mir 

mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Der  Radi oben ist nicht geklebt,nur draufgeschraubt,das reicht. Nicht wirklich abgedichtet,kleine Schlitze sind dabei.



genau das meinte ich, also keine abstandshalter für den luftstrom.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich, also keine abstandshalter für den luftstrom.


Er saugt die Luft aus dem Gehäuse ab .


----------



## Dr.House (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Ich habe gerade keine zweite Lüftersteuerung gekriegt. Muss online bestellen und das dauert. Egal.


Fazit zu den Only-GPU-Kühlern :

Die haben ne sehr gute Kühlleistung,aber sehr aufwendige Montage,besonders mit dicken Schläuchen. Aber für den Preis von 20 pro Stück sind die geil !

Bei dem Test nur mit einer Karte ist mir der Kühler verrutscht,deswegen hab ich noch ne zweite Schraubenmutter drunter geschraubt,damit die Halterung von beiden Seiten festgehalten wird. Bis jetzt funktioniert es.


----------



## Thunder (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

sieht echt klasse aus.Nur noch nen bisschen aufräumen und du hast es


----------



## Dr.House (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Gute Nachrichten. Die Grakas machen Core 740MHz mit. Vorher waren es nur 695 und zwar bei ner Rumtemp von 29°C,hatte ich wassertemp von ca.33°C.

Wollte mit 4,0 GHz gerade benchen aber bei CPU-Test unter 3DMark06 ist er abgeschmiert. Ist wohl zu warm für die CPU gerade bei 1,6 Volt.

Muss wohl nachts benchen,aber die Grakas laufen schon mal supi !


----------



## xQlusive (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

das schreit ja auch nach nem tripel radiator für mich.... und gleich die graka für 20 mit einbinden... bloß passt nen trippel nicht in mein FSC case -.-
Mal sehen...


----------



## Dr.House (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Dann packst du den tripple oben drauf,oder an der Seite.


----------



## Fifadoc (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Er saugt die Luft aus dem Gehäuse ab .



das hab ich durch die anderen bilder nun auch gesehen. auf den ersten bildern war nicht ersichtlich, dass da die gehäusedecke weg is...


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

*Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T upgrad durchgeführt. Nicht die besten Bilder 
*


----------



## exa (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

ich glaub wir müssen mal ein foto how to machen^^


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



exa schrieb:


> ich glaub wir müssen mal ein foto how to machen^^



Ja sry hab irgendwie keine gescheiten Bilder hinbekommen.


----------



## Dr.House (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Gute Arbeit.

Läuft die Pumpe noch nach dem Mod ? Aber nur kurz anschließen ,sonst geht sie kaputt im Trockenlauf.


----------



## Dr.House (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

So nachdem ich alles fertig hatte,hat sich jetzt rausgestellt dass mein passiver SB-Kühler nicht reicht(SB wird zu heiß und dann freezes). Daraufhin habe ich mir einen schicken Enzo Küher geholt(Lüku). Jetzt muss ich den nur anpassen und draufmachen. Was nicht so einfach sein wird. Kühler sitzt direkt unter der Graka und die hängt natürlich an dem Wasserkrislauf. Werde mir was überlegen müssen. Morgen soll es fertig werden. Hoffe die Kühlleistung wird reichen.


----------



## Snowman (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



Dr.House schrieb:


> So nachdem ich alles fertig hatte,hat sich jetzt rausgestellt dass mein passiver SB-Kühler nicht reicht(SB wird zu heiß und dann freezes). Daraufhin habe ich mir einen schicken Enzo Küher geholt(Lüku). Jetzt muss ich den nur anpassen und draufmachen. Was nicht so einfach sein wird. Kühler sitzt direkt unter der Graka und die hängt natürlich an dem Wasserkrislauf. Werde mir was überlegen müssen. Morgen soll es fertig werden. Hoffe die Kühlleistung wird reichen.




Warum bindest du die SB nicht mit in den Wasserkreislauf ein?


----------



## Dr.House (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Tja,warum nicht ? Passt einfach nicht,wegen verschlauchung und die SB auch passiv klar kommen kann. Außerdem will ich nicht 40 für ausgeben. Weiß nicht einmal wie lange ich das Board noch behalte.


Habe den Kühler schon drauft, macht sich ganz gut.  
Um den alten zu entfernen ohne Mobo auszubauen habe ich einfach die plastik-Pins mit nem Iduktionslötkolben durchgeschmolzen(war ne Sauerei).

Bei dem Enzo musste ich nur einen Pin entfernen,dann hat er schon gepasst.

Muss später nen Stabilitätstest machen(beim Zocken).
Fotos gibt es auch später.


----------



## matrix187 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Dr.House    

wie is dat netzteil ? hat dat jetzt kabelmanagment - is dat leise - sach ma wat dazu


----------



## xQlusive (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

nein hat es nicht, hat er aber auch schon geschrieben


----------



## matrix187 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

ja schon gut . is ok wenn andere antworten ... 


wa was länger her das ich dat durchgelesen habe wusste nur dat der nen 750w corsair gekauft hat . und da ich ein neues nt brauche und er mir bestimmt sagen kann ob das gut is weil er es selber hat hab ich einfach die 3 sachen gefragt .  
 wie is dat netzteil ? hat dat jetzt kabelmanagment - is dat leise


----------



## xQlusive (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Mein Corsair TX 750 Watt-NT ist da. Siehe Unten Hab es nicht eingebaut da ich den Rechner in etwa 2 Tagen remoddeln will.
> 
> *Verhleich* zw. *altem BeQuiet 450      u  neuem Corsair TX750
> 
> ...



Also es hat nen leisen Lüfter, kein Kabelmanagment, und ist ungefähr genau so effizient wie ein Bqt

hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## Dr.House (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Sorry,war arbeiten.

Das Corsair 750 ist sehr Effizien(das BeQuiet war auch 1 JAhr alt) !

Das NT hat sich als *sau-laut* herausgestellt. Hatte es am Anfang neben dem Gehäuse stehen. Jetzt wo es drin ist,dreht der 140er Lüfter voll auf. Anfangs ist es okay. Kaum habe ich Prime 95 laufen lassen(Verbrauch 400 Watt dabei) dreht das NT voll auf und auch wenn Prime95 aus ist, bleibt der Lüfter des NT auf dauer so laut. Regelt sich nicht mehr runter. 

Hab 6 x 120 Lüfter und 2 x 140 Lüfter im System auf volle Pulle laufen und das NT ist das lauteste im System !

Kann euch das NT nicht wirklich empfehlen. BeQuiet ist und bleibt die Nr.1 für mich. (wegen Preis Corsair gekauft)


Kannst aber ein anderes Corasir HX 620 mit Kabelmanagment nehmen-hat auch nur 120er Lüfter. Soll auch ganz leise sein.



Werde bei meinem Corsair entweder einen anderen Lüfter einbauen ,oder das alte extern anschließen und regeln.


----------



## matrix187 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

@xQlusive   tja sag doch is besser das von dem selbst gesagt zu bekommen . klugscheissen tut es nicht immer !


----------



## matrix187 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

danke Dr.House


----------



## xQlusive (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



matrix187 schrieb:


> @xQlusive   tja sag doch is besser das von dem selbst gesagt zu bekommen . klugscheissen tut es nicht immer !



ich darf dich an die Forenregeln erinnern. danke.

ich habe dir nur mitgeteilt, was dr. house bisher zu dem Nt in diesem Thread geschrieben hatte, deshalb auch davor das quote, wollte dir eigentlich helfen und nicht "klugscheißen" aber egal. Ich muss mich ja nicht auf so ein niveau herunterlassen.


----------



## matrix187 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

dann las es denn ich habe ihn angesprochen und nit dich . wa scho richtig das ich mal seine meinung hören mag und wie du ja gelesen hast wa es auch gut so .  danke für deine hilfe aber die wollt ich ja garnit . du hast das nt ja nit .  @


 Ich muss mich ja nicht auf so ein niveau herunterlassen 


nu stell dich mal an wie en kleinkind ich wollt deine meinung und dein kopier kram nit und fertig .   schönen abend noch .


----------



## Dr.House (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

@ matrix187  

Bitte. Aber sei nicht böse auf xQlusiv,er wollte nur helfen. Ich hatte vorher wirklich geschrieben,das NT sei leise.

Jetzt zum NT. Habe gerade durchs NT-Gitter hinten geguckt. Die Chinesen haben auf dem Lüfter eine dünne Folie draufgeschraubt,die 70% vom Lüfter bedeckt. Daher wahrscheinlich so laut.  Werde bald dann das NT aufmachen müssen. Werde die Abdeckung abmachen und gucken wie es ist.


----------



## matrix187 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

bin nit böse auf den aber ich frag ja extra dich weil manche sachen brauchen paar tage . haste ja gemaerkt . mit der folie gibt es en test zu werd den heut abend posten muss zur arbeit . aber kann mich erinnern wenn de die weck machst steigt die temp um ca 3° und es wird etwas leiser . muss los .


----------



## Dr.House (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Hier mal ein Foto von dem Enzo-SB-Kühler.

Stabilitätstest damit habe ich damit noch nicht gemacht.


@matrix 187

Komisch mit der Folie drauf. Warte auf den Link zum Test-da muss ich was damit machen.(Lauf wie am Flughafen hier.)


----------



## GoZoU (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

@matrix187: Deinen Tonfall kannst du anderen Usern gegenüber mal etwas mäßigen. Dies ist immer noch eine öffentliche Plattform, wenn du nur Antworten von Dr.House willst, dann mach das via PN oder Instant-Messenger . Vielleicht ist es manchmal auch ganz nützlich die Erfahrungen verschiedener Personen zu einem Thema zu kennen...da können manchmal riesige Differenzen in der subjektiven Wahrnehmung auftreten (auch wenn hier nur Dr.Houses Zitat wieder gegeben wurde). Dies hindert den Angesprochenen aber in keinster Weise auf deine Frage zu antworten.

BtT:

Ich besitze selbst das Corsair HX520W und bin damit voll zufrieden. Ein paar Freunde von mir nutzen es auch, die flachen Kabel sind eine ungemein große Hilfe bei einer sauberen Verlegung und leise ist es auch. Ich denke mal, dass sich das Betriebsgeräusch nicht großartig von dem HX620W unterscheiden wird.


----------



## matrix187 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Hardwarextreme.de - Corsair TX750W Netzteil im Test


Kurzerhand entfernten wir die Luftleitfolie vor dem Lüfter, um zu sehen, wie sich diese auswirkte. Das Ergebniss verwunderte uns, da wir an mehreren Stellen im Netzteil Temperaturverminderungen feststellten, lediglich an den Schaltreglern konnten wir eine Temperaturerhöhung von 3°C feststellen. Die Lautstärke war zudem objektiv gesehen (da wir kein Lautstärkemessgerät besitzen) als leiser und angenehmer zu bezeichnen.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

@DR.House

Hab meine WaKü Anfang nächster woche komplett! Wie würdest du ihr die aufbauen? Pumpe - Cpu - Radi - AGB - Pumpe oder Pumpe - Radi - Cpu -AGB - Pumpe?

Es golgen später noch meine 2x3870 in das sys deswegen der grosse radi.

mfg chris

*  Artikel* *Summe*​ * Entfernen *​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro* 119,89 
119,89 *​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T* 50,99 
420l/h 3,70m 6-13,2V 50,99 *​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Zern Laing DDC Aufsatz Delrin* 20,49 
20,49 *​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehälter* 29,99 
29,99 *​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Yate Loon D12SL-12 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket)* 42,50 
42,50 *​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Acetal universal* 48,89 
48,89 *​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Schlauch PVC 10/8mm klar, kleiner Biegeradius* 1,19 
1,19 *​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4* 1,25 
15,00 *​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4  90° drehbar* 2,39 
9,56 *​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*AT-Protect-UV-blue 1000ml* 9,99 
Fertiggemisch      Farbe: UV-blau 9,99 *​


----------



## exa (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

die reihenfolge ist so gesehen egal, da sich nach einer gewissen zeit eine konstante wassertemperatur eingestellt hat...

du solltest lediglich vermeiden, das du wild hoch und runter gehst mit dem schlauch, also entweder von oben nach unten (is am besten) oder von unten nach oben


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



exa schrieb:


> die reihenfolge ist so gesehen egal, da sich nach einer gewissen zeit eine konstante wassertemperatur eingestellt hat...
> 
> du solltest lediglich vermeiden, das du wild hoch und runter gehst mit dem schlauch, also entweder von oben nach unten (is am besten) oder von unten nach oben



Der Radi wird ausen sein wegen der grösse! Pumpe denk malö an boden und dan schauen.  In das gehäuse.ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Thermaltake Armor LCS


----------



## Dr.House (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Pumpe Eingang mit AGB verbinden,damit die direkt Wasser kriegt,ansonsten mache ich die Reihenfolge so wie es mit dem Verschlauchen am besten passt.


----------



## matrix187 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

@Dr.House 
 haste die folie ab ? was hats gebracht ?


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

So Radi ist jetzt mal an der seiten wand! Mit mein schönen fusse im hindergrund


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Update


----------



## exa (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

lol, ventilator vorn dran^^


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



exa schrieb:


> lol, Ventilator vorn dran^^



Jo Lüfter sind noch nicht verbaut und verlötet bin grad auf Übung (Bund)! ca. 27.06 kann ich die Lüfter dran machen.

mfg chris


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

hat das einen grund das deine schläuche sich prinzipiell kreuzen?  sonst find ich das sehr nett


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Update:


----------



## Ludrig (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Öhm.. wieso der Spalt zwischen den Luffies und dem Radi?  Da geht einiges flöten?!


----------



## GoZoU (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Du musst das Kabelmanagement drigend überarbeite, auch die gekreuzten Schläuche wollen so nicht wirklich gefallen (lässt sich ja ganz einfach beheben). 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Du musst das Kabelmanagement drigend überarbeite, auch die gekreuzten Schläuche wollen so nicht wirklich gefallen (lässt sich ja ganz einfach beheben).
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Das erstmal net wichtig aber wie ich die lüfter richtig hinbekomme! weis ich nicht wie ich das machen soll!


----------



## Dr.House (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Moin. 

Die Lüfterblende für den Radi hast du leider total falsch angebracht.

Ist aber net weiter schlimm,lässt sich schnell beheben.

So wie es jetzt ist pusten die Lüfter gar nix durch den Radi. Alles geht flöten.

Müssen tele..

grüße House


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

wo hast du die Anleitung zum Liang löten hin?...oder ich muss auf GoZoU*s Howto warten..

frage hast du Prozi geschliffen? mir kommen meine Temps bei 100% Last beim Folding@Home mit 56/55 Grad irgendwie warm vor, dafür das ich nen 280er und einen 240 Radi habe....


----------



## GoZoU (27. August 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

Das Umlöten ist sau einfach  Wenn du nicht warten willst nimmst du das How-To der Effiziens Gurus.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Wakü Update !*

das ist ja easy..dachte da Steckt mehr hinter...kann jamand das beantworten?:


> frage hast du Prozi geschliffen? mir kommen meine Temps bei 100% Last beim Folding@Home mit 56/55 Grad* irgendwie warm vor, dafür das ich nen 280er und einen 240 Radi habe....


*bezogen auf c2d e7200@3,8ghz mit 1,2750v, keine weiteren Tempabnehmer im Kreislauf


----------

